# Umlaute werde falsch dargestellt?



## martin (7. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe hier weiss jemand...bei meiner ContentWebsite  (phpkit)  werden die  
Umlaute nicht richtig dargestellt.

Die  /etc/apache2/conf.d habe ich wie folgt geändert:

AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1 


Die php.ini habe ich ebenso geändert, aber irgendwie will es nicht.
Normale .html Seiten werden korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2007)

Schau bitte mal nach, ob phpkit den Charset falsch in den Head der HTML Dateeien schreibt. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, dass der Charset der MySQL 
Datenbank nicht zu den Einstellungen in phpkit passt.


----------



## martin (7. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

da hast Du richtig gelegen...habe im phpmyadmin die Datenbank gelöscht und mit Zeichencodierung_ Latin1_ neu erstellt. Jetzt wird alles richtig angezeigt.


----------



## sjau (7. Dez. 2007)

charsets auf nem Server sind mühsam.... musste mich da auch schon durchkämpfen.

Eine Text Datei in UTF-8 braucht mehr Speicherplatzplatz als in ISO-8859-1 oder?


----------

